# Finally got my lab results



## pattiecakes (Jun 24, 2013)

Previously posted regarding my thyroid symptoms and it was suggested that I have additional testing done. Finally got the results. My doctor indicates that all my tests are normal. I hope some of you can give your opinion regarding what you see in my numbers. Thanks!!!

I put the reference range in parentheses.

ANTI THYROID PEROXIDASE - 10 (0-34 IU/ML)

ANTI THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES - 11.5 (0.0 - 115.0 IU/ML)

FERRITIN - 50.6 (15.0-150.0 NG/ML)

FREE T3 - 3.340 (2.000 - 4.400 PG/ML)

FREE T4 - 1.200 (0.900 - 1.900 NG/DL)

TSH - 3.470 (0.270 - 4.200 UIU/ML)

T3 UPTAKE - 1.03 (.80-1.30 CD:110657894)

T4 (THYROXINE) - 8.8 (4.5 - 11.7 MCG/DL)

FTI - 8.5 (4.8 - 12.7 MCG/DL)

B-12 - 292.7 (243.0 - 894.0 PG/ML)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

pattiecakes said:


> Previously posted regarding my thyroid symptoms and it was suggested that I have additional testing done. Finally got the results. My doctor indicates that all my tests are normal. I hope some of you can give your opinion regarding what you see in my numbers. Thanks!!!
> 
> I put the reference range in parentheses.
> 
> ...


Something is going on as TSH and FREE T3 don't make any sense. W/FT3 where it is at, we don't expect to see the TSH that high. I take it you are NOT on any thyroid med?

Also, you do have evidence of antibodies. The range is to detect movement.

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/

And because there are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites, I recommend these 2 tests. Believe it or not.

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test


----------

